# frecuencia policía y móviles



## Juan de dios (May 15, 2007)

¿Cómo puedo escuchar la frecuencia de la policía y la de los teléfonos móviles??
No me digáis que emiten en digital porque ya lo sé.
Gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (May 16, 2007)

hola la policia en la mayoria de los paises es delito escucharlos pero bue... ami no me importa solo deves tener un amigo policia y ver en que frecuencia tiene el walkie talkie y en los celulares es masomenos en los 800 a 900 mhz en los telefonos digitales de 1x saludos


----------

